# Pictures to keep you awake at night



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i ilke that. i am wanting to do graveyards themes. just not gotten around doing that yet.


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

We've done that a lot - littering the house with creepy pics in frames for our Halloween parties.

We took it one step further last year, and were pleased with the results. Instead of printing out random scary images and putting them in frames, we photoshopped our existing photos to make them creepy, printed out the modified photos, and put them over the existing photos. We liked the idea of familiar objects suddenly becoming sinister...

Attached is an example - this is a photo we have framed in our living room. It was a picture of us at apre-ski at a ski resort. After creepifying, however...


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my scariest one. Hahaha....


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

I see that every morning when i wake up and turn my head and look at my gf with no make up on...


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

KingCrabLegs 1.99LB said:


> I see that every morning when i wake up and turn my head and look at my gf with no make up on...


LMAO! You ain't right.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh you guys messed up now.

I'm going to enjoy this thread, and the resulting nightmares/insomnia from my fellow posters, for weeks to come.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

KingCrabLegs 1.99LB said:


> I see that every morning when i wake up and turn my head and look at my gf with no make up on...


You brat lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

KingCrabLegs 1.99LB said:


> I see that every morning when i wake up and turn my head and look at my gf with no make up on...


And yet you have a girlfriend...








How the heck does that happen?










I do not remember where I found this originally, but I thought it was fitting for this thread:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sure that many have seen this particular photograph before: 

What I like most about it is that it's not obviously scary/creepy on first-sight, but once you've seen what's so unusual about the photo, it can't be unseen.


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I'm sure that many have seen this particular photograph before:
> 
> What I like most about it is that it's not obviously scary/creepy on first-sight, but once you've seen what's so unusual about the photo, it can't be unseen.


I don't see anything, what's unusual about it?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

cwolfe83 said:


> I don't see anything, what's unusual about it?


Look just above the door to the shed. It certainly looks like the face of a man with a mustache and wearing a top hat.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Now that....is creepy


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Good one! ^^


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Look just above the door to the shed. It certainly looks like the face of a man with a mustache and wearing a top hat.


Is anyone else not seeing it?


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure who did these, but I think they are totally creepy!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Is anyone else not seeing it?


No worries. At first, I didn't see it either. Here I've cropped the section just above the shed's door:


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

This one is pretty creepy. Looks like something that might come out from under a bed or closet to watch you sleep.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

ewww dogman that is freakyyy...and hez i loveee those pics. that artist is really good i love his work. heres some of my faves


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

not sure if i should blame any of these pics or not but last night i had a scary dream and woke up with a scream and sat bolt upright and scared the **** outta hubby! LOLOL

no, i dont remember the dream, but it had*something* to do with a haunted house. course, my smart alec best friend said if it was a haunted house that scared me, it must have been a really BADLY DONE haunted house...LOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

This one always creeped me out for some reason !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Love this one !!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hez said:


> Not sure who did these, but I think they are totally creepy!


Not sure about the others, but the first is also the cover of a _Fright Catalog_ book http://www.frightcatalog.com/pdf/E13/fc_catalog_08-cover.pdf


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Pretty much any of the illustrations out of the Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark books. 

I've heard they're being reissued with a different artist.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

frughoul said:


>


I think I'm scarred for life!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

frughoul said:


>


OH JEEZ. I remember that short film from a couple of years ago... All you see at first is her lying in bed, talking to her husband beside her... Then the phone rings, and it's her husband on the line, and you see her realize that it's not him beside her in bed!!!!! Scared the bejeebies out of me!!! I sometimes think about that at night when I wake up. Luckily my husband has a fairly distinctive snore!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy @#&%! What movie is that from? Not that I want to see, but I wanna avoid watching it! LOL 

Has anyone ever seen this? I know it's not a pic, but it scares the bejesus outta me!
http://youtu.be/BTi0S1ZUYF0


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

It's from a short film - Fewdio Horror: Bedfellows

I think it was a Halloween Horror Nights entry.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Xane said:


> It's from a short film - Fewdio Horror: Bedfellows
> 
> I think it was a Halloween Horror Nights entry.


YES!! That's what it was! I remember seeing it a few years ago and it scared the crap out of me!! Couldn't remember the name, though!


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

..........


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhBRSfCkDxY&feature=fvsr










love it, I used to have nightmares about my teeth falling out.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Garthgoyle said:


> And yet you have a girlfriend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey Garth,
That Jack in the box dude is one they had on display here at Knott's Scary Farm in Socal. It was huge and very creepy looking! It also was animated which it would drop down and pop up every 2 mins or so! Great Prop and kudos to the Knott's haunt/prop design engineers! *


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Great stuff guys! Here are some more from me:

LOL:


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

frughoul said:


>


Oh dear God. (p * ssing own pants)


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

Hez said:


> Not sure who did these, but I think they are totally creepy!
> View attachment 84778
> 
> 
> ...


Hez- The photographers name on these is Joshua Hoffine. Amazing stuff. He has more on his site: http://www.joshuahoffine.com/

Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> No worries. At first, I didn't see it either. Here I've cropped the section just above the shed's door:


it is funny you seen that. I saw a face right to the left of that. his mouth lines up with the brim of the top hat.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

frughoul said:


>


O M G...it's like a car crash...I don't want to watch it....but I can't stop!!!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, I ACTUALLY couldn't sleep last night because SOMEBODY (who was it? Own up!) posted this in the 2011 invitations thread. All last night I lay awake thinking she was in the alcove behind me, crawling along the wall, feeling with her hands for me in the dark. I had to get up like five times to check nothing was there.


----------



## Kwolf (Jun 28, 2005)

frughoul said:


>


Okay totally couldn't stop myself from finding this original video.. That animated gif was really creepy. For anyone who wants to actually see the video it's from. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6xGU2_g9s


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, kwolf. That was so awesome. It's such a simple premise and yet it's sooo terrifying. The moment where she looks at the phone...and looks at the person beside her...and then you see his FACE!!!! OMFG. 

So now tonight, I'm totally going to be checking every half hour that my boyfriend is in fact my boyfriend. PMSL


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Kwolf said:


> Okay totally couldn't stop myself from finding this original video.. That animated gif was really creepy. For anyone who wants to actually see the video it's from. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6xGU2_g9s


 I was just about to post the same thing!! haha. I'm intruiged by that freaky-ass GIF!! I'm just about to watch it


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Fuuuuuuu....!!

Ugh, the first one. I have an absolute terror of anything that crawls when its not meant to. Nothing good has ever crawled. You know I'm right.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh dear God, WHY do I keep looking in here??? It's like when I was 12-years-old and would watch horror movies on TV when my parents weren't home!! I'd change the channel every time the spooky music started, but BY GOD, I'd always keep going back to see what was happening!

And then I wouldn't sleep for three days.

Or go upstairs... Or into the bathroom... Or open a closet... until my mother got home.

_Why do I do this to myself???_


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love this thread!! Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm loving this thread too. Wow that Bedfellows short, as soon as I saw that pic in this thread I got goosebumps!! LOL

Had to go and watch it and share it on my Facebook!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

frughoul said:


>


I find this funny, especially that thing's face. I think I need to watch the whole video and wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Kwolf said:


> Okay totally couldn't stop myself from finding this original video.. That animated gif was really creepy. For anyone who wants to actually see the video it's from. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6xGU2_g9s


Thanks for that, it was short but entertaining. I still find that thing in the bed funny.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife just looked over my shoulder at the pic with the red circle. She started to say she didn't get it, then screeeched when she caught the face at the left of the frame in her peripheral vision. she looked down at me and said, "What is WRONG with you people!?!" LMAO and not telling her it made me jump last night.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

How about this one?


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool photos Great Pumpkin. Im gonna have to nab a couple of these pics! I download and print out "real" ghost pics from the net....like these here http://neilbartlett.tripod.com/famous_ghost_photos/index.album/brown-lady?i=0. I frame them in cheap frames from the dollar store and distress them. Hang them around the house during parties and dare people to find the ghost in them. The reactions you'd get are priceless once they find them! It really spooks people!


----------



## FunkyChicken (Jul 29, 2009)

Kwolf said:


> Okay totally couldn't stop myself from finding this original video.. That animated gif was really creepy. For anyone who wants to actually see the video it's from. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6xGU2_g9s


This video makes the hair on the back of my neck rise up. EHHH How creepy. Yet, I cannot stop watching!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I hesitate to post this in here, because they're not particularly creepy in and of themselves, but don't know where else to post it.

If you've not already seen them, check out these vintage 1920's Australian mug shots: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hotos-1920s-criminals-arrested-Australia.html (Can also be found at: http://www.dangerousminds.net/comments/stunning_australian_mug_shots_taken_in_the_1920s/)

Anyway, some of them could certainly be adapted for use as haunted portraits or even as-is, especially if one's theme is a prison or asylum.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I love those mug shots. Just awesome!!! Wow, back in the day, criminals were way better dressed. 

For the record, that video is freaking creepy and I can't stop watching it either. You guys are messed up!!!


----------



## FunkyChicken (Jul 29, 2009)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I hesitate to post this in here, because they're not particularly creepy in and of themselves, but don't know where else to post it.
> 
> If you've not already seen them, check out these vintage 1920's Australian mug shots: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hotos-1920s-criminals-arrested-Australia.html (Can also be found at: http://www.dangerousminds.net/comments/stunning_australian_mug_shots_taken_in_the_1920s/)
> 
> Anyway, some of them could certainly be adapted for use as haunted portraits or even as-is, especially if one's theme is a prison or asylum.


WOW! Those are beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> No worries. At first, I didn't see it either. Here I've cropped the section just above the shed's door:


Thanks. I have now spotted it in the original picture thanks to your cropping



Xane said:


> Pretty much any of the illustrations out of the Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark books.
> 
> I've heard they're being reissued with a different artist.


Nooooo!! The illustrations are partially what makes them so great. 



MissMandy said:


> Has anyone ever seen this? I know it's not a pic, but it scares the bejesus outta me!
> http://youtu.be/BTi0S1ZUYF0


Not until now. It reminds me of one of those specials from years ago that showed 'hauntings' and people had to decide if they were real or not (I vote "Nay"); I think that Jonathan Frakes (of _Star Trek:TNG_ fame and later host of _Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction?_) hosted them, if I recall correctly.



ter_ran said:


> *Hey Garth,
> That Jack in the box dude is one they had on display here at Knott's Scary Farm in Socal. It was huge and very creepy looking! It also was animated which it would drop down and pop up every 2 mins or so! Great Prop and kudos to the Knott's haunt/prop design engineers! *


Thank you, ter_ran. You actually got to see it in action? That would be wicked, I'm certain



Kwolf said:


> Okay totally couldn't stop myself from finding this original video.. That animated gif was really creepy. For anyone who wants to actually see the video it's from. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z6xGU2_g9s


Is it just me, or does that thing remind others of Barlow from _Salem's Lot_?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. I have now spotted it in the original picture thanks to your cropping


Now here's where it gets even more interesting. I've cropped the photo again, with the ghost-head in upper left corner. From there, look down to the right -- and you may see what looks like a shorter, trollish minion leaning slouched against the doorframe, arms crossed on its chest, but with its head directly facing the camera:









Of course, all of this could just be a matrixing-effect, but . . . still creepy nonetheless.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Is it just me, or does that thing remind others of Barlow from _Salem's Lot_?


Totally. It's very Barlow. Good gourd but did that movie scare the crep out of me as a kid. Interestingly, though, I'm reading the book right now to start getting myself into the scary-season mood.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's the Barlow character.







You know, it's funny...just like the Exorcist, though I can see, as an adult and so many years later, all the flaws in the costuming (we've come so far with CGI and the whole works), I still get a shudder looking at that...because I did as a little kid. I think that's awesome.  

Ooh, I like this pic as a black-and-white. Somehow it's much scarier that way. Desktop here I come!

ETA: 'Salem's Lot wasn't the only time I was scared by David Soul's acting, though. Now THERE'S sweeping terror capable of lasting the test of time.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours:1149831 said:


> I'm sure that many have seen this particular photograph before:
> 
> What I like most about it is that it's not obviously scary/creepy on first-sight, but once you've seen what's so unusual about the photo, it can't be unseen.


OMG! Holy!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so having nightmares! That thing in the bed! Can't watch video. Gotta do that in the day time.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Now here's where it gets even more interesting. I've cropped the photo again, with the ghost-head in upper left corner. From there, look down to the right -- and you may see what looks like a shorter, trollish minion leaning slouched against the doorframe, arms crossed on its chest, but with its head directly facing the camera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! It's Count Magnus and his little demonic friend. If you guys don't know what I'm talking about, read the short story _Count Magnus_ by M.R. James. I high recommend it!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

frughoul said:


>



Good Lord, this wins LOL.



tbeard said:


> Hez- The photographers name on these is Joshua Hoffine. Amazing stuff. He has more on his site: http://www.joshuahoffine.com/
> 
> Definitely worth checking out.


Thanks tbeard for the link!



CycloneJack said:


> Cool photos Great Pumpkin. Im gonna have to nab a couple of these pics! I download and print out "real" ghost pics from the net....like these here http://neilbartlett.tripod.com/famous_ghost_photos/index.album/brown-lady?i=0. I frame them in cheap frames from the dollar store and distress them. Hang them around the house during parties and dare people to find the ghost in them. The reactions you'd get are priceless once they find them! It really spooks people!


That's a great idea Jack! Thanks for the link as well.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

joossa said:


> Oh my! It's Count Magnus and his little demonic friend. If you guys don't know what I'm talking about, read the short story _Count Magnus_ by M.R. James. I high recommend it!


I'm not familiar with the story, so I'll definitely have to read it.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Probably not as creepy as some of the others already posted.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

this was originally a Gif but when I tried to resize it, just the one frame is kept so I gave up.Probably not a good idea to attempt this after a pitcher of margaritas,live and learn.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy crap Lea32R!! That second one in the hospital is freaky!! When my time comes to start a family, I bet I won't be able to get this image out of my head!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

klue said:


> this was originally a Gif but when I tried to resize it, just the one frame is kept so I gave up.Probably not a good idea to attempt this after a pitcher of margaritas,live and learn.


Awww, it's Pazuzu!


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> Awww, it's Pazuzu!


 Good eye! you guessed it.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Now here's where it gets even more interesting. I've cropped the photo again, with the ghost-head in upper left corner. From there, look down to the right -- and you may see what looks like a shorter, trollish minion leaning slouched against the doorframe, arms crossed on its chest, but with its head directly facing the camera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it looked more like his sleeve, hand and holding something like a ... um .. not sure ...

You almost got me with that video clip buuuuuuuut after haivng to see it reposted and reposted and reposted I noticed it's eyes moved. I found it was more traumatic when I thought it's eye's didn't move. After I saw it's eyes move I just started giggling. Thank God for that cus I need to try to sleep now .. you bumsters!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh man, I've collected a few of these. Not nessecarily wake-up-screaming scary, but they look nice in frames.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That little girl one with the doll is freaky. _*shudder*_


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I dunno, the first one with the kids on the slide is pretty unsettling...


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

The girl and doll are definately spooky.. but I love the image trickery of the two with the skulls. Am thinking I may just 'borrow' one of those to put in a vintage frame I bouht recently


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> Oh man, I've collected a few of these. Not nessecarily wake-up-screaming scary, but they look nice in frames.


Great pictures, especially All is Vanity (I just added the poster to my Amazon cart). The white-faced thing looks like a freaky version of those Spy Vs. Spy characters from Mad Magazine.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

That "Bedfellows" gif is freaky in the best possible way. Definitely downloading it. I like this thread.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate seeing shadows.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

This ones a little freaky !!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> Oh man, I've collected a few of these. Not nessecarily wake-up-screaming scary, but they look nice in frames.


SLENDERMAN! He rules.

The one with the girl by the tree with all the blood freaked me out quite a lot. I opened it up and then was like "Argh no close close close!"


----------



## carnagemaster (May 14, 2009)

Boo


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

klue said:


> this was originally a Gif but when I tried to resize it, just the one frame is kept so I gave up.Probably not a good idea to attempt this after a pitcher of margaritas,live and learn.


Oh good God...this is from the Excorcist isn't it?! *hides under the covers*


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> SLENDERMAN! He rules.
> 
> The one with the girl by the tree with all the blood freaked me out quite a lot. I opened it up and then was like "Argh no close close close!"


Oh man, finally someone else who's heard of Slenderman.  I think this calls for...more Slenderman!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

DjIronic said:


> We've done that a lot - littering the house with creepy pics in frames for our Halloween parties.
> 
> We took it one step further last year, and were pleased with the results. Instead of printing out random scary images and putting them in frames, we photoshopped our existing photos to make them creepy, printed out the modified photos, and put them over the existing photos. We liked the idea of familiar objects suddenly becoming sinister...
> 
> Attached is an example - this is a photo we have framed in our living room. It was a picture of us at apre-ski at a ski resort. After creepifying, however...


i LOVE that Idea DJ.....really good one to do that A* !!!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG I love this thread!


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

frughoul said:


>


Wow that is really creepy!!! Looks like a scene from a movie.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> Oh man, finally someone else who's heard of Slenderman.  I think this calls for...more Slenderman!


Of course it does, you can never have too much Slender Man. Except when you stay up all night reading threads about him and then you go out for a cigarette and you think for sure that he's just over the garden fence, looking at you (happened to me LOL)



_Slender Man. He exists because you thought of him. Now try not to think of him._


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

I love Marble Hornets. I think they are genius. The Slenderman is very underated as a horror character. Also, this is a great thread. I wish I had something to offer other than Victorian postmortem photography. Now, this really creeps me out.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thanatosdotnet/sets/72157600887340360/


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> Oh man, finally someone else who's heard of Slenderman.  I think this calls for...more Slenderman!


Okay, now I have to know. Who is Slenderman??


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Not a picture, but a very creepy short!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIc3caWsOFs&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> Okay, now I have to know. Who is Slenderman??


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/slender-man < this link explains it, stormygirl.

I was just saying to my partner earlier that I'd love to see a horror film based around Slenderman. I think he has great potential for scaring the crap out of people!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

http://i.imgur.com/xKqAC.gif


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

DeadTed said:


> http://i.imgur.com/xKqAC.gif


Good Lord...I'm not even scared of spiders and that creeped me out


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

DeadTed said:


> http://i.imgur.com/xKqAC.gif


I definitely saved that one.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

housedragonmom said:


> I love Marble Hornets. I think they are genius. The Slenderman is very underated as a horror character. Also, this is a great thread. I wish I had something to offer other than Victorian postmortem photography. Now, this really creeps me out.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thanatosdotnet/sets/72157600887340360/


I've seen these types of photos online before. I believe they are called memento mori. I'm such a softie I guess. Most of them, when they show children who have died particularly make me cry.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Lea32R said:


> Of course it does, you can never have too much Slender Man. Except when you stay up all night reading threads about him and then you go out for a cigarette and you think for sure that he's just over the garden fence, looking at you (happened to me LOL)


Yeah that sounds about right. When lightposts start making you jumpy it might be time to lay off the creepypasta xD

On another note, I'd love to post smile.jpg/smiledog here for everyone but that creeps me out more than Slenderman. And it's just not quite the same without the story to match.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I've almost completely given up on MarbleHornets.

They seem to not have anything resembling an ending or any kind of desire to move the incredibly convoluted story forward at all.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

I wouldn't give up yet,from what I hear, they're working on a '3rd season' devoted completely to the ending and story. 

If you think Marble Hornets is complicated though, I'd stay far far away from EverymanHybrid.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. When lightposts start making you jumpy it might be time to lay off the creepypasta xD
> 
> On another note, I'd love to post smile.jpg/smiledog here for everyone but that creeps me out more than Slenderman. And it's just not quite the same without the story to match.


LOL yeah you can have too much creepypasta. Post the image and the story as well, I'd like to read it!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lea32R said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/slender-man < this link explains it, stormygirl.
> 
> I was just saying to my partner earlier that I'd love to see a horror film based around Slenderman. I think he has great potential for scaring the crap out of people!


Thanks! I happened to do a Google search last night after all of you were talking about it, and found a documentary on YouTube... Which I unfortunately watched _before_ my husband got home from work... Yikes! When he got home, he asked me why every light was on in the house... _Gee, honey, no reason..._


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

*"But is Nicholas Cage immortal? Are his methods supernatural?"*

Don't know if the following technically qualifies for inclusion in this thread, but it amused me, so . . . There's an antiques-dealer who claims to have a Civil War-era photograph of Nicholas Cage, who must therefore be a vampire or otherwise immortal (à la 'Highlander') 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-doppelganger-photo-posted-eBay-1million.html


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

*Smile.jpg (fair warning, this is a long post)*

I first met in person with Mary E. in the summer of 2007. I had arranged with her husband of fifteen years, Terence, to see her for an interview. Mary had initially agreed, since I was not a newsman but rather an amateur writer gathering information for a few early college assignments and, if all went according to plan, some pieces of fiction. We scheduled the interview for a particular weekend when I was in Chicago on unrelated business, but at the last moment Mary changed her mind and locked herself in the couple's bedroom, refusing to meet with me.


 For half an hour, I sat with Terence as we camped outside the bedroom door, I listening and taking notes while he attempted fruitlessly to calm his wife. The things Mary said made little sense, but fit into the pattern I was expecting: though I could not see her, I could tell from her voice that she was crying, and more often than not her objections to speaking with me centered around an incoherent diatribe on her dreams - her nightmares.


Terence apologized profusely when we ceased the exercise, and I did my best to take it in stride; recall that I wasn't a reporter in search of a story, but merely a curious young man in search of information. Besides, I thought at the time, I could perhaps find another, similar case if I put my mind and resources to it.


 Mare E. was the sysop for a small Chicago-based Bulletin Board System in 1992 when she first encountered smile.jpg and her life changed forever. She and Terence had been married for only five months. Mary was one of an estimated 400 people who say the image when it was posted as a hyperlink on the BBS, though she is the only one who has spoken openly about the experience. The rest have remained anonymous, or are perhaps dead.


In 2005, when I was only in tenth grade, smile.jpg was first brought to my attention by my burgeoning interest in web-based phenomena; Mary was the most often cited victim of what is sometimes referred to as "Smile.dog," the being smile.jpg is reputed to display.


What caught my interest (other than the obvious macabre elements of the cyber-legend and my proclivity toward such things) was the sheer lack of information, usually to the point that people don't believe it even exists other than as a rumor or hoax. It is unique because, though the entire phenomenon centers on a picture file, that file is no where to be found on the internet; certainly many photo-manipulated simulacra litter the web, showing up with the most frequency on sites such as the image-board 4chan, particularly the /x/-focused paranormal sub board.


It is suspected that these are fakes because they do not have the effect the true smile.jpg is believed to have, namely sudden onset temporal lobe epilepsy and acute anxiety. This purpoted reaction in the viewer is one of the reasons the phantom-like smile.jpg is regarded with such disdain, since it is patently absurd, though depending on whom you ask, the reluctance to acknowledge smile.jpg's existence might be just as much out of fear as it is out of disbelief.


Neither smile.jpg nor Smile.dog is mentioned anywhere on Wikipedia, though the website features articles on such other, perhaps more scandalous shocksites such as gotse (hello.jpg) or 2girls1cup; any attempt to create a page pertaining to smile.jpg is summarily deleted by any of the encyclopedia's many admins.


Encounters with smile.jpg are the stuff of internet legend. Mary E.'s story is not unique; there are unverified rumors of smile.jpg showing up in the early days of usenet and even one persistent tale that in 2002 a hacker flooded the forums of humor and satire website Something Awful with a deluge of Smile.dog pictures, rendering almost of the forum's users at the time epileptic. It is also said that in the mid-to-late 90s that smile.jpg circulated on Usenet and as an attachment of a chain email with the subject like "SMILE!! GOD LOVES YOU!"


Yet despite the huge exposure these stunts would generate, there are very few people who admit to having experienced any of them and no trace of the file or any link has ever been discovered. Those who claim to have seen smile.jpg often weakly joke that they were far too busy to save a copy of the picture to their hard drive.


However, all alleged victims offer the same description of the photo: a dog-like creature (usually described as appearing similar to a Siberian Husky), illuminated by the flash of the camera, sits in a dim room, the only background detail visible being a human hand extending from the darkness near the left side of the frame. The hand is empty, but is usually described as "beckoning." Of course, most attention is given to the dog (or dog-creature, as some victims are more certain than others about what they claim to have seen). The muzzle of the beast is reputedly split in a wide grin, revealing two rows of very white, very straight, very sharp, and very human-looking teeth. This is, of course, not a description given immediately after viewing the picture, but rather a recollection of the victims, who claim to have seen the picture endlessly repeated in their mind's eye during the time they are, in reality, having epileptic fits.


These fits are reported to continue indeterminably, often while the victims sleep, resulting in very vivid and disturbing nightmares. These may be treated with medication, though in some cases it is more effective than others. Mary E., I assumed, was not on effective medication.


That was why, after my visit to her apartment in 2007, I sent out feelers to several folklore- and urban legend-orientated newsgroups, websites, and mailing lists, hoping to find the name of a supposed victim of smile.jpg who felt more interested in talking about his experiences. For a time, nothing happened and at length I forgot completely about my pursuits, since I had begun my freshman year of college and was quite busy. Mary contacted me via email, however, near the beginning of March 2008.


_To:[email protected]****.com_
_From [email protected]****.net_
_Subj: Last summer's interview_

_Dear Mr. L.,_

_I am incredibly sorry about my behavior last summer when you came to interview me. I hope you understand that it was no fault of yours, but rather my own problems that led me to act out as I did. I realized that I could have handled the situation more decorously; however, I hope you will forgive me. At the time, I was afraid._

_You see, for fifteen years I have been haunted by smile.jpg. Smile.dog comes to me in my sleep every night. I know that sounds silly, but it is true. There is an ineffable quality about my dreams, my nightmares, that makes them completely unlike any real dreams I have ever had. I do not move and do not speak. I simply look ahead, and the only thing ahead of me is the scene from that horrible picture. I see the beckoning hand, and I see Smile.dog. It talks to me._

_I thought for a long time about my options. I could show it to a stranger, a coworker... I could even show it to Terence, as much as the idea disgusted me. And what would happen then? Well, if Smile.dog kept its word, I could sleep. Yet, if it lied, what would I do? And who was to say something worse would not come for me if I did as the creature asked?_

_So, I did nothing for fifteen years, though I kept the diskette hidden amongst my things. Every night for fifteen years Smile.dog has come to me in my sleep and demanded that I spread the word. For fifteen years I have stood strong, though there have been hard times. Many of my fellow victims on the BBS board where I first encountered smile.jpg stopped posting; I heard some of them committed suicide. Others remained completely silent, simply disappearing off the face of the web. They are the ones I worry about the most. I sincerely hope you will forgive me, Mr. L., but last summer when you contacted me and my husband about an interview I was near the breaking point. I did not care if Smile.dog was lying or not; I wanted it to end. You were a stranger, someone I had no connection with, and i thought I would not feel sorrow when you took the diskette as part of your research and sealed your fate. Before you arrived, I realized what I was doing: I was plotting to ruin your life._

_I could not stand the thought, and in fact I still cannot. I am ashamed, Mr. L., and I hope that this warning will dissuade you from further investigation of smile.jpg. You may in time encounter someone who is, if not weaker than I, then wholly more depraved, someone who will not hesitate to follow Smile.dog's orders. Stop while you are still whole._

_Sincerely,_
_Mary E._


Terence contacted me later that month with the news that his wife had killed herself. While cleaning up the various things she'd left behind, closing email accounts and the like, he happened upon the above message. He was a man in shambles; he wept as he told me to listen to his wife's advice. He'd found the diskette, he revealed, and burned it until it was nothing but a stinking pile of blackened plastic. The part that most disturbed him, however, was how the diskette had hissed as it melted. Like some sort of animal, he said. 


I will admit that I was a little uncertain about how to respond to this. At first, I thought, perhaps it was a joke, with the couple belatedly playing with the situation in order to get a rise out of me, but a quick check of several Chicago newspapers' online obituaries, however, proved that Mary E. was indeed dead. There was, of course, no mention of suicide in the article.


I decided that, for at least a time, I would not further pursue the subject of smile.jpg, especially since I had finals coming up at the end of May. But the world has odd ways of testing up. Almost a full year after I'd returned from my disastrous interview with Mary E., I received another email:


_To: [email protected]****.com_
_From: [email protected]****.com_
_Subj: smile_

_Hello_
_I found your e-mail address thru a mailing list your profile said you are interested in smiledog. I have saw it it is not as bad as every one says I have sent it to you here. Just spreading the word._

__


The final line chilled me to the bone. According to my email client there was one file attachment called, naturally, smile.jpg. I considered downloading it for some time. It was most likely a fake, I imagined, and even if it weren't I was never wholly convinced of smile.jpg's peculiar powers. Mary E.'s account had shaken me, yes, but she was probably mentally unbalanced anyway. After all, how could a single image do what smile.jpg was said to accomplish? What sort of creature was it that could break one's mind with only the power of the eye?


And if such things were patently absurd, then why did the legend exist at all? If I downloaded the image, if I looked at it, and if Mary turned out to be correct, if Smile.dog came to me in my dreams demanding I spread the word, what would I do? Would I live my life as Mary had, fighting against the urge to give in until I died? Or would I simply spread the word, eager to be put to rest? And if I chose the latter route, how could I do it? Whom would I burden in turn? If I went through with my earlier intention to write a short article about smile.jpg, I decided, I could attach it as evidence, and anyone who read the article, anyone who took interest, would be affected. And, even assuming the smile.jpg attached to the email was genuine, would I be capricious enough to save myself in that manner?


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Why do I keep coming back here???


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Because we love freaking ourselves out!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

There's so many versions of smile.jpg out there that no one even remembers what the original one was like. Most of them have a normal husky with human teeth in dark lighting with something reaching out in the shadows to the left of it.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Xane said:


> There's so many versions of smile.jpg out there that no one even remembers what the original one was like. Most of them have a normal husky with human teeth in dark lighting with something reaching out in the shadows to the left of it.


Is it bad that when I first read "smile.dog" I immediately thought of the Pedigree Dog?

Which, to be honest, _is_ a little creepy... But still cute, somehow.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> Is it bad that when I first read "smile.dog" I immediately thought of the Pedigree Dog?
> 
> Which, to be honest, _is_ a little creepy... But still cute, somehow.


That's actually closer to what the more "common" version of smile.jpg is like:









Know Your Meme - Smile.jpg

The bloody "skinned" version is just someone trying to make it creepier. I find huskies adorable so the original doesn't really look creepy to me, just a silly photo of a dog. There are versions without the "human teeth" as well, which are supposed to be closer to the (now indeterminate) original.

Now the Slender Man, now that creeps me out. I've been thinking about putting one on the side of the house this year, try to position it so that people who drive or walk by can just barely tell that there's some_*thing*_ back there...


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

From the Grave Encounters Movie


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Xane said:


> The bloody "skinned" version is just someone trying to make it creepier. I find huskies adorable so the original doesn't really look creepy to me, just a silly photo of a dog. There are versions without the "human teeth" as well, which are supposed to be closer to the (now indeterminate) original.


Yeah, the husky itself isn't really scary. The skinned one, however, is a bit more horrifying. Honestly, though, it almost reminded me of something out of PeeWee's Playhouse...


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

That smile thing is creepy. The skinned one I mean.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

joshspiderman said:


> From the Grave Encounters Movie


Ok..both of those are awesome. They're both from Grave Encounters?


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> Ok..both of those are awesome. They're both from Grave Encounters?



Yeah Grave Encounters. Its a independant film, they play on the reality shows like TAPS and Ghost Adventures. Its all filmed through hand and static cams like those shows are. I really enjoyed it
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1703199/ Watch it this halloween season


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

joshspiderman said:


> Yeah Grave Encounters. Its a independant film, they play on the reality shows like TAPS and Ghost Adventures. Its all filmed through hand and static cams like those shows are. I really enjoyed it
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1703199/ Watch it this halloween season


I'll have to see if I can find it on Netflix; thanks!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I've just watched Grave Encounters and it scared the crap out of me! 

Unfortunately it's not able to buy on DVD here. I hate, hate, HATE region coding. ETA: actually it occurs to me that maybe it hasn't had a DVD release yet. I'd have liked to have played it at my hallowe'en party but I doubt it'll be released in time.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Xane said:


> The bloody "skinned" version is just someone trying to make it creepier. I find huskies adorable so the original doesn't really look creepy to me, just a silly photo of a dog. There are versions without the "human teeth" as well, which are supposed to be closer to the (now indeterminate) original.
> 
> Now the Slender Man, now that creeps me out. I've been thinking about putting one on the side of the house this year, try to position it so that people who drive or walk by can just barely tell that there's some_*thing*_ back there...


Honestly, that's why I used the 'skinned', red, overexposed version. Maybe I'm ruining the original by doing it, but I feel like that version is the creepier candidate. 

I may, also, have a plan drawn up for an easily made Slenderman because I was thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't get why that "smile.jpg" thing is supposed to be creepy. Granted, I only skimmed over the story because it was so long, but I think I am still getting the gist of it, and from what I can tell it's just a fictional story about an insane woman who blames an image for her being insane. As for the pictures themselves, the "original" is just a picture of a dog, whether or not it has human teeth Photoshopped on... and the "skinned" one is just hilarious-looking! It looks like a young child's attempt at making a monster by crossing a dog with a human and a pig, and then stretching it out to make it look fat. When I first saw it, my only reaction was "WTF is that supposed to be?" But maybe that's just me.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Lea32R said:


> I've just watched Grave Encounters and it scared the crap out of me!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not able to buy on DVD here. I hate, hate, HATE region coding. ETA: actually it occurs to me that maybe it hasn't had a DVD release yet. I'd have liked to have played it at my hallowe'en party but I doubt it'll be released in time.


Torrents (cough, cough) lol

The entire music video for Aphex twin, come to Daddy is creepy. Especially the thing in the pic below, poor old granny.










Also The Gentlemen from season 4 of Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Imagine waking up with those stood staring at you, at the side of your bed.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*Most excellent*....


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

This comic (zombie-genre) is in Korean so you can't read anything, but the images do just fine. It's a vertical strip so you have to scroll down (use your mouse wheel if you got it).

http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=20&weekday=tue


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

This video is a clip from a music video called Rubber Johnny. I remember watching this and not being able to get out of my desk chair I was freaked out haha! Sweet dreams. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWFtUJ2mSNA&feature=related


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

GDfreak said:


> This video is a clip from a music video called Rubber Johnny. I remember watching this and not being able to get out of my desk chair I was freaked out haha! Sweet dreams.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWFtUJ2mSNA&feature=related


Aphex Twin are so weird. That thing from the Windowlicker video always scared me.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Another one I saved. I love Norman Bates. Great image! (A little slow, but still awesome.)


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

spiderqueen said:


> Another one I saved. I love Norman Bates. Great image! (A little slow, but still awesome.)


It being slow is the whole point of it.

You're supposed to think it's a still image. Until it moves.

It's a new kind of .GIF.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

spiderqueen said:


> Another one I saved. I love Norman Bates. Great image! (A little slow, but still awesome.)


It being slow is the whole point of it.

You're supposed to think it's a still image. Until it moves.

It's a new kind of .GIF.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

TrickRTreater said:


> It being slow is the whole point of it.
> 
> You're supposed to think it's a still image. Until it moves.
> 
> It's a new kind of .GIF.


I understood that, and in a way it's cool... but I feel like a lot of people would probably just scroll down before it moves at all. I had a feeling it would move so I kept watching, but probably only because of this thread title. I like it, nonetheless.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, that's really creepy.

"A boy's best friend is his mother". *shudders*


----------



## jackied420 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've always thought Mark Ryden's paintings were creepy...not scary exactly, just unsettling


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Awesome thread! Keep them coming!*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> I understood that, and in a way it's cool... but I feel like a lot of people would probably just scroll down before it moves at all. I had a feeling it would move so I kept watching, but probably only because of this thread title. I like it, nonetheless.


I went to scroll down more, then I saw Norman begin to move. Pretty neat



jackied420 said:


> I've always thought Mark Ryden's paintings were creepy...not scary exactly, just unsettling


It's amusing how distorting facial features can make something seem more disturbing (i.e. clowns).


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thread Revival!

Check out this site of old, unexplained photos... Most of them are unsettling to me, simply because I have no idea what the heck I'm looking at...

Creepy!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone here ever see Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children? There's tons of pics in that book that would work. It's a good story too but it works because of the pics, some altered, some left as is. Half the fun of reading it is trying to figure out which ones are real & which ones are altered.

This is the cover pic:









Here's a few others that are throughout the book, it's good reading:


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

There is disturbing, then ther is DISTURBING!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great new additions to the thread. Many of those at the link had me laughing, stormygirl84, especially #12, the 'chicken gloryhole' Those are very eerie images, RCIAG. MrNightmare, I remember seeing that picture somewhere before; imagine the people at the funeral...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

This freaks me out...


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

osenator said:


> View attachment 115074
> 
> This freaks me out...


Beavis looks a lot like Art Garfunkle!



Eric


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh good lawd RC, that last picture you posted, with the reflection of the two girls, gave me chills.

err.. thanks for the chills


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

what is this from love it


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Beavis looks a lot like Art Garfunkle!

LMAO!!!!!!!!! that's funny


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

This is a great thread. I have to say that Joshua Hoffine and Mark Ryden have always been favs of mine. And the Bedfellows thing is terrifying.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

Heres one I thought you guys might like.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh great... now everybody is cursed! It would be nice if we at least got instructions as to HOW to stop the curse!!


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh sorry it's fairly easy to break the curse, all you have to do is pass the picture on to someone else, or you can just sleep on the floor...your choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I just spent a half hour watching those Fewdio & Daywalt vids (links from that effed up Bedfellows vid at the top of the page) & I find it amazing that so much fright can be put into less than 3 minutes. Hollywood can't make a decent, engaging, truly horrifying 90 minute movie (or at least not very many of them) & here youtube is full of some really excellent stuff that's under 3 minutes or pretty close to it.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

*Bloody Eyes*

WOW! I am loving this thread.
In so many ways this piece brings out many of my childhood fears. The bloody eyes are what creeps me out the most though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

haha! this thread is awsome! love it.


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

Not much scared me as a kid, however, this scene unnerved me a lot and I always dreaded waiting for it while watching Pet Sematary. 

Raaaacccheell!....


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> Beavis looks a lot like Art Garfunkle!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Hahaha!!! I thought the same thing! SO not good.....


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's something I found on Pinterest... Gave ME the willies, anyway!


----------

